# συγκεραστικός παράγοντας



## kabuki (Jun 5, 2008)

Οι συγκεραστικοί παράγοντες ήταν μπλα, μπλα, μπλα...
Ναι, ξέρω, δεν είναι κόντεξτ αυτό κ.λπ. αλλά δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο.
Όποιος ξέρει κάτι ας μου δώσει τα φώτα του, γιατί τα δικά μου ψόφησαν. Για πάντα από ό,τι φαίνεται.
Μερσί μποκού


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Τι να σου πει κανείς χωρίς καν ένα γενικό πλαίσιο; Θα πρότεινα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα για π.χ. "merging factor(s)" ή "blending factor(s)" και να δεις αν κάτι ταιριάζει στο δικό σου κείμενο. Όχι πάντως combining factors, συνδυαστικοί παράγοντες.


----------



## kabuki (Jun 5, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι οι blending factors είναι αυτοί που μου ταιριάζουν. Αυτό είχα σκεφτεί εξαρχής αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρη ότι χρησιμοποιείται έτσι. Δεν έδωσα συγκείμενο γιατί πρόκειται για κειμενάκι-περίληψη με πολλά κόψε-ράψε. Κοινώς, χάος.

Χίλια ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ!


----------

